# t25 fitment question



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ok..i am buying turbotommy's turbo manifold, but not his turbo.. he has a t28, and im getting a t25...he is selling his downpipe too...will the downpipe fit my t25, assuming i get a nw flange put on? we have the same year and model...
tommy


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

T28 and T25 have the same exhaust housings.. but different compressor housings, so yes, the downpipe will fit, and so will the turbo


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I don't think it'll work.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

well i knew the flanges would work on the manifold, but theoretically, if the t25 is 1 in smaller than the t28, the downpipe might not fit...size wise is what im worried about...flanges are easy to fix ....
tommy


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Chuck is right, the T28 shares the T25's turbine housing inlet flange, so it should bolt on so long as its not a mitsu T25.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

its off an sr20det...so if you guys think it will work, ill buy the ic piping and downpipe...well, maybe if a lil more agree w you ; haha thanks
tommy


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

the compressor housing is rotated differently on some of the sr20det turbos... that's the only problem you might run into... put the turbo on the manifold, or if you don't have it, imagine the turbine flange that connects to the manifold bolted onto the turbo, can you see in your head which direction the compressor is discharging to? just check the car around that area and make sure there is enough clearance... also make sure if you have to rotate the compressor housing that there is a spot where the wastegate can bolt back onto...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea ill check it out..i bought it already, just waiting for it to go through...the compressor side of it better be on the left or im in some shit..hahah 
thanks
tommy


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

lol it could be on either side, depending on how you mount the turbo


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

uh, the compressor? no it can't... if you flip it around it would hit the alternator...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I think it will fit. If you look at how Javier made the manifold and mounted the turbo it should drop down in the same location. The only issue is if the flanges are the same? I can tell you that the flanges from a 300Z TT and the T28 are different even though they are the same shape and size. The GTi-R has a 5 bolt flange and the 300Z is a 4 bolt. Granted the 300z turbo's are tiny.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

well im gettin the sr20det turbo...not the 300zx tt...are they the same? i dunno...but i know that if the turbo is an inch smalelr, then it wont fit...
tommy


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

wes said:


> I think it will fit. If you look at how Javier made the manifold and mounted the turbo it should drop down in the same location. The only issue is if the flanges are the same? I can tell you that the flanges from a 300Z TT and the T28 are different even though they are the same shape and size. The GTi-R has a 5 bolt flange and the 300Z is a 4 bolt. Granted the 300z turbo's are tiny.


Wes, are you talking about the turbine inlet or outlet flange. They differ on the outlet (according to ur description), but we were talking about the inlet, which I do believe are the same. I have never seen a 5 bolt turbine inlet flange to this day, and by that I can assume that what you're talking about. If he's fabbing up the dp anyways though, it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hes not fabbing up anything...thats what my question is about. see, the downpipe was made for a t28...if i get a t25, and i use the exact same manifold that was used on the t28, then WILL THE DOWNPIPE FIT...thats my problem... it was for a b14, same as mine...
peace
tommy


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Yeah the inlet is the same, I'm just saying if you flip the turbo around so it bolts on the other way the compressor is totally facing the alternator and the wrong way completely, you can't just mount the turbo any which way... dunno, moot point...

anyways I have the 5 bolt flange (outlet on turbine) on my turbo (GTIR).

the only problem you would have w/ the downpipe is if its a 4 bolt and the dp is made for five or vice versa... in which case bring it to a local muffler shop and see if they can weld on the proper flange for you! not that big of a deal. everything else should fit properly with the manifold and turbo.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ok cool...now i just need to find out if this t25 im about to buy is a 4 or 5 bolt flange....ok...no big deal if its not though i guess...thanks
tommy


----------

